# TƯ VẤN TRỰC TUYẾN CÙNG MALLLOCA



## linlinhin (4/8/21)

Nhằm mang đến những trải nghiệm tốt nhất cho khách hàng và đảm bảo an toàn trong tình hình hiện tại, Malloca xây dựng kênh tư vấn trực tuyến để mang đến những buổi tư vấn dành riêng cho những khách hàng quan tâm đến các thiết bị nhà bếp để nâng cấp hoặc hoàn thiện không gian sống. 

Để được phục vụ tốt nhất, Quý khách vui lòng đặt lịch hẹn bằng cách điền thông tin và đăng ký khung giờ mong muốn tại 𝐥𝐢𝐧𝐤: 
	
	



```
https://malloca.com/tu-van-truc-tuyen/
```

Tham quan trực tuyến các showroom vui lòng truy cập: 
	
	



```
https://malloca.com/vr-360/
```

Có thể liên hệ trực tiếp qua Messenger hoặc Hotline 𝟏𝟖𝟎𝟎 𝟏𝟐𝟏𝟐 để được xác nhận lịch hẹn một cách nhanh chóng. 

Malloca kính chúc Quý khách có thật nhiều sức khỏe, luôn lạc quan, vui vẻ. 

Trân trọng,
Malloca
----
Malloca – Smart kitchen – Smart Life
Bảo hành 3 năm - Chăm sóc trọn đời
Hotline: 1800 12 12
 Showroom HCM: 
• 279 Nguyễn Văn Trỗi, Phường 10, Quận Phú Nhuận.
• 39 Nguyễn Cơ Thạch, Phường An Lợi Đông, Quận 2.
 Showroom Hà Nội: 10 Chương Dương Độ, Phường Chương Dương, Quận Hoàn Kiếm.
 Showroom Đà Nẵng: 451 Điện Biên Phủ, Phường Hòa Khê, Quận Thanh Khê.


----------

